# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Πως μπορω να εκμεταλευτώ την πλήρη ταχύτητα του μοντεμ??

## Danza

Έχω παρατηρήσει οτι το μοντεμ κανει downloads μονο με 7kb/s   :Shocked:  ενω η ταχυτητα που εχει ειναι 64  :Shocked:  γενικα τα υπόλοιπα 57kb/s που πάνε  :Question:  υπάρχει τρόπος να αυξήσω την ταχύτητα του μοντεμ στα downloads και στο ανοιγμα των sites?

----------


## gsmaster

Τα μπέρδεψες λίγο...

Τα downloads μετρούνται σε kB/s (kilo Bytes/second) ενώ η ταχύτητα της γραμμής σου σε kb/s (kilo bit/second).
Ποιά η διαφορά τους? Στα μαθήματα πληροφορικής στο γυμνάσιο μάθαμε ότι 1 Byte αποτελείται απο 8 bit.

Άρα εσυ κατεβάζεις με 7 kilobyte/second*8bit = 56kb/s ή 56kbps Εφόσον συνδέεσαι με isdn 64 είσαι πολύ καλά!


Αν όμως συνδέεσαι με 7 kbps τότε η ερώτησή σου θα ήταν: "Γιατί έχω τόσο απελπιστικά αργή σύνδεση?"

----------


## Danza

ουπς   :Embarassed:  αχταρμα τα'κανα...

----------


## Danza

Aυτό το μόντεμ τα χει παίξει εντελώς, γιατί? λοιπόν μια μέρα κατέβαζα κατι mp3 με ταχύτητα 7,5kb/s (κανονικά δηλαδή), σε κάποια δόση κοιτάω την ταχύτητα του download και βλεπω... 171,5kb/s   :Shocked:  ... κατέβαιναν τα mp3 πολυυυ πιο γρήγορα. αλλά μετα επανέρχεται μονο του σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα, πως και γιατί γίνεται αυτο?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## antonis_p

H ενδειξη που ειχες προσωρινα δεν ηταν αληθινη,
και μπορει να συμβει ειτε χρησιμοποιεις modem ειτε adsl ειτε καθε ειδους συνδεση.
Συμβαινει στην αρχη του downloading και προφανως εχει να κανει με μερος του αρχειου που εχει ηδη κατεβει πριν δωσεις το ΟΚ, το εχω παρατηρησει τοσο χρησιμοποιωντας download managers (flash get, Get right) αλλα και την αντιστοιχη εφαρμογη των windows. Μετα ολα επανερχονται στην φυσιολογικη ταχυτητα, ειτε αυτη της συνδεσης σου, ειτε αυτην που μπορει να δωσει ο server που "φιλοξενει" το αρχειο, την μικροτερη φυσικα!

Συμπερασματικα, το μοντεμ σου ειναι ΟΚ.

----------


## Danza

Είπα και εγώ... μάλλον θα είναι απο τον server όπως λές που φιλοξενεί το αρχείο

----------


## ok1gr

Πράγματί αυτό συμβαίνει ΑΝ και όταν είχα ISDN 64 κάποια μέρα κατεύαζα από το kazaa με ταχύτητα .....40-42 K*B*/s για τουλάχιστον τρία τέταρτα (μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το download) και πράγματι ήταν ένα τεράστο αρχείο για τα τότε δεδομένα....  :Rolling Eyes:  
ΤΟ γιατί δεν το ξέρω....

----------


## nikoskourtis

Οι download managers κατεβαζουν σε στιγμες που ο χρηστης δεν το καταλαβαινει. Μπορει να εχεις τον Download manager στο pause αλλα οταν αυτος αντιλυφθει οτι δεν κατεβαζεις τιποτα αλλο και οτι ουσιαστικα μενει ανεκμεταλευτη η συνδεση σου, αυτος κατεβαζει και φυλαει τα αρχεια. Οταν του δωσεις σημα να ξεκινησει το κατεβασμα αυτος εχει καβατζα αποθηκευμενα μεγαλα κομματια του αρχειου και σου δειχνει οτι κατεβαζει πλασματικα πολυ γρηγορα ενω η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα ειχε κατεβασει απο πριν.

----------


## ok1gr

Αυτό το ξέρω...
Θυμάμαι καλά την περίπτωση.....
ΜΕ το που πάτησα download το αρχείω άρχησε να κατεβαίνει πολύ γρήγορα....
Ξεκίνησε με 20 και έφτασε στο 40.... σταθερά μέχρι το ΤΕΛΟΣ  :Smile:

----------


## electron

Aν αναφέρεστε στο κατέβασμα αρχειων μεσω p2p προγραμμάτων αυτό ίσως να συμβαίνει στις περιπτώσεις κατεβάσματος fake αρχειών,όπου η ταχύτητα εκτοξευεται αλλά το περιοχόμενο είναι αέρας.

----------


## ok1gr

το περιεχόμενο ήταν κανονικότατο....  :Smile:

----------


## nikoskourtis

Σε καμια περιπτωση δε γινεται απο pstn να κατεβασεις πανω απο 56/8=7kB/sec, για isdn 64αρι πανω απο 64/8=8kB/sec, σε DSL 384 πανω απο 384/8=48 και αν στα 384 περιλαμβανεται και το bit ισοτιμιας (κατα πασα πιθανοτητα περιλαμβανεται) τοτε δε γινεται πανω απο 384/9=42,6kB/sec.
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειχες κατεβασει ξανα το αρχειο στο παρελθον και να υπηρχε στο temp του I.E.

----------


## jak1981

δοκιμασε update στο router

----------


## Nemmesis

> δοκιμασε update στο router



αδελφε μαλλον το εχει λυσει το προβλημα....
4χρονια εχουν περασει απο οταν ρωτησε  :Wink:

----------


## klik

Εχει πάρει φόρα ο Κώστας jak και θα φρεσκάρει όλα τα θέματα...

----------

